# Soundiron | Interview with Film/TV Composer Dirk Ehlert



## Craig Peters (Jul 25, 2018)

Hey Guys!

So I got to hangout with Dirk Ehlert at his home studio the other day and talk with him about his DIY approach to building acoustic treatment, working on his latest video game score for Eden Tomorrow, his composing rig setup and much more! Enjoy!

​


----------

